
Microsoft and Facebook to build subsea cable across Atlantic - chirau
https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/server-cloud/2016/05/26/microsoft-and-facebook-to-build-subsea-cable-across-atlantic/
======
dzdt
"Fastest" is an incorrect superlative, though the error is in the HN title,
not in the linked article. The correct superlative is "highest capacity" \--
160 Tb/sec.

~~~
dang
We've reverted the title to that of the article.

Submitters: it's against HN's rules to rewrite titles except when the original
is misleading or linkbait.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

